# Feel a little giddy!!



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't believe it, first time since I can't remember how long! Walked into the local Jay's and found 1000 small pistol primers! Now if I could just fine some powder. Some bullet's wouldn't hurt either. Did find some of these: Anyone of you use these?
Speer Gold Dot Bullets 9mm (355 Diameter) 115 Grain Bonded Jacketed Hollow Point. Jay's had some of these (only 9mm they had) I didn't buy any because I had no idea what they were.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the price doesn't bother you,buy them.Gold Dots are a real good bullet.Technically they aren't jacketed,they're plated,but they perform very well.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks rex, I wasn't sure if they were any good or what. Did seem a little pricy but if their worth it then I probably go for it. Any suggestions for what powder would work best?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

TJ Conevera has 9mm 124gr Berry's HBRN and 9mm 124gr xxxx Never mind, just went back and looked, they are now out of stock again.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

high pockets said:


> TJ Conevera has 9mm 124gr Berry's HBRN and 9mm 124gr xxxx Never mind, just went back and looked, they are now out of stock again.


Seems to be the "new norm". I just keep stopping into any sporting goods store I happen to be driving by and ask "do you have any ammo, bullets, pistol primers, or brass"? This seems to be working the best for me. It's only taken about four months using this approach and I finally found a brick of 1000 primers. I've been searching the internet for over six months and haven't found even 100.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah,they are a little pricey for range use.For SD the Gold Dots have always been a pretty good performer but in 9 I'd go for a 124gr HP.

I can't help too much on a powder.I gave up on 9s because I didn't find anything worthwhile after a few powders and bullets,but I didn't shoot a 9 enough to invest more time in it.231,bullseye and AA5 was what I tried and they weren't bad,but nothing special either.A general rule for picking a powder is look at the info for the bullet you're going to use and look for the highest velocity of the choices,that will normally be a good powder.

Bullseye is a great powder,but it's dirty.231 at target loads can get dirty too but cleans up as you get to max.VitahVouri is supposed to be excelent powder and clean but it isn't cheap,I think 3N37 is popular.Power Pistol and BlueDot are very popular but PP has some pretty wicked muzzleflash.You don't want to shoot these at night,it'll blind you.


----------

